# Relaismodul (8xKarte) Handbedienung gesucht



## Tati (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Relaiskarte, Ansteuerung 24VDC
Schaltlast 230VAC 16A.
Des weiteren müsste pro Kanal ein Hand- Null -Automat- Schalter vorhanden sein.
Bei Contaclip / Contaelectronics bin ich auf das Produkt RIM8 S-16A 24V+ gestossen. Vom Schweizer Zwischenhandel kann ich das Produkt brutto zu 410 SFr (ca 300€) beziehen. Kennt jemand noch einen anderen Hersteller?
oder kann mir jemand den Preis für den Artikel in Deutschland nennen?

http://www.conta-clip.de/uploads/media/Kat_CONTA_ELECTRONICS_D_web_01.pdf   !Achtung! 26MB-Datei


----------



## winnman (4 Mai 2011)

schon mal daran gedacht  zb Schrack oder Finderrelais einfach mit dem vorgesehenen Sockel auf eine Schnellbefestigungsschiene zu clipsen?


----------



## Tati (4 Mai 2011)

Natürlich habe ich die Variante auch schon überlegt. Hast Du eventuell ein Produkt/ Preise zur Hand?
Und gibt es ein Produkt das Null-Hand-Automat unterstützt? Ein kleiner Knebelschalter wie beim Contaclip-Produkt wäre für den Endanwender praktisch.


----------



## winnman (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo Tati,

Null Hand Auto nicht ganz:

Schrack zb glaube PT-Serie hat auf dem Relais einen Hebel, damit kann das Relais betätigt werden.
Null wäre dann: Relais aus dem Sockel ziehen.
im Sockel kannst du ein Modul mit Freilaufdiode und LED stecken.


----------



## Tati (6 Mai 2011)

Bin fündig geworden bei Relmatic.
Das Produkt heisst RD2. Mit 0-Hand-Auto Schiebeschalter 2Kanälen 12A Schaltstrom und Schalterrückmeldung.


----------



## IBFS (6 Mai 2011)

Tati schrieb:


> Bin fündig geworden bei Relmatic.
> Das Produkt heisst RD2. Mit 0-Hand-Auto Schiebeschalter 2Kanälen 12A Schaltstrom und Schalterrückmeldung.




Unter:  www.relmatic.ch   finde ich nur    KBD-2    usw.

http://www.relmatic.ch/index.php?op...=shop.browse&category_id=10&Itemid=58&lang=de

RD2 ist da nicht zu finden.  

Frank


----------



## PN/DP (6 Mai 2011)

Tati schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Relaiskarte, Ansteuerung 24VDC
> Schaltlast 230VAC 16A.
> Des weiteren müsste pro Kanal ein Hand- Null -Automat- Schalter vorhanden sein.


Bei solchen Anforderungen setzen wir oft KRA-S-M6/21 von BTR IT Connect ein, die Relais können allerdings nur 6A schalten. 16A würde ich nicht mit einem Relais, sondern mit einem richtigen Schütz schalten.
Nachtrag: kostet etwa 12,00 EUR/Stück

Harald


----------

